
Emergence in Holographic Scenarios for Gravity - ColinWright
http://philsci-archive.pitt.edu/11669/4/Emergence_hol_gravity_July_2015.pdf?platform=hootsuite
======
termain
So could the holographic principle be stated as "the number of bits in a
volume is bound by the enclosing area and reaching that bound converts the
volume into a black hole"?

------
cwe
(PDF)

